# ph issues



## Melnick (May 16, 2009)

My digital ph meter is down and I am using the old fashion way of testing ph.  I am experiencing mag diff because of nute lockout.  I am trying to find that balance for a healthy ph.  In the pictures below you see the ph before I flush and then the ph for the runoff.  I keep raising the ph and still I get a low ph runoff.  Do I continue to raise the ph until my runoff is mid 6 ppm.  Any suggestion is appreciated.  Pic "1" is before and pic "2" is the runoof. 
Info:
outdoor grow
second week of flowering
Happy Frog soil
Fox Farm and on schedule


----------



## zipflip (May 16, 2009)

i used that same exact ph tester before i got my digi too man. and how in the heck ya get ya run off crystal clear to be able to egt right color indication? i was unable to test runoff cuz this before. but if you aint got any lime in ya soil mix to buffer ph jsut take an dump off the loose ince or 2 on top an mix it according to soil amount or mix new soil accordin an add just wat ya need bak to top the planter again and then i'd say just water enough til ya get a lil bit runoff 
  but thats just from wat i know wat i would do if in ur shoes. 
  i think that the reason even tho you raise ph of water you put in its still depends on wats in your soil that alters it anyways again once it combines wit teh water you give it.
  but doesnt Fox farms add ph buffers to its soils?
  heck man i think its just the tester thats got a margin of error that is lot more than a digi.01+ or -  and ya run off eventho may look clear i'm sure its in some way altering ya color indication too.
  anyone else?


----------



## Melnick (May 16, 2009)

I was wondering how high would I have to go in order to get the runoff in the 6.0 range.  I had to go up to 7.6 (first pic)in order to get my runoff above 6.0(second pic).  I will try this high ph with on plant and do nothing with the other.  Hopefully there will be some changes. My happy frog soil is regulated around 6.3-6.7 ppm.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 17, 2009)

In soil you want a pH of 6.5-6.8.


----------



## Melnick (May 17, 2009)

I understand that, but in order to get the soil ph that number, I need to increase the before soil ph to 7.8 or more. I am willing to do that, but it seems 7.8 or more will hurt my girls, but my soil ph should be around 6.5-6.8.  Either way It seems my girls will get lockout.   I am trying to find a middle ground.  It's a puzzle. Thanks. 

Go Billy Madison


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

Your girls are not planted in the 7.8 and above water, they are in soil that should/will be 6.5-6.8 if you raise your ph properly


----------



## Melnick (May 18, 2009)

After reading from this site, I will try Dolomite Lime and will continue to use tap water. I was told that the dolomite lime should up the ph in the soil.


----------



## Melnick (May 18, 2009)

I am growing in 6 inches pots and need to raise my ph.  I just bought dolomite lime to correct this.  How would I mix the lime in my soil. I have 2 in flower stage and two in veg stage.  I will only try the lime in one plant to see if this works.  My runoff is below 6.0 and I need to get it up without raising my ph, before I feed them. Thanks.


----------

